# My baby at one month old... couldn't be prouder



## Luv2Train81 (Jun 17, 2014)

So here she is my lil speedster... Gosh I can't wait till she's all grown up. Love her movement. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_f-5U6YYto

Think she has dressage potential?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

cute baby. need to wait a couple 2-3 yrs to see what she may be good at.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I wish I had 1/3 of that foal's energy! *Sigh*


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The word is, "presence", that's what she's got.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

What a sweetie, very cute!


----------



## Luv2Train81 (Jun 17, 2014)

Actually I'll be waiting around 4 years to really start her. Can't wait to have her home tho and do all the stuff I can do with her until she's old enough.


----------



## Eralune (Oct 26, 2014)

Aww how cute!! <3

So full of life and energy. Can't they just stay that size forever? XD jkjk


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

All I could think of while watching her was, "GO INKY!". What a little cutie!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Really adorable foal. I'll try to follow her growing up


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*MOD NOTE:*
_*
This thread is from 2014....*_
The member is still active so maybe a update will occur...

Might we ask our members to please watch posting dates as it seems this "newer" platform our parent company VS incorporated resurrects old & dusty threads like they were newly made.
Please be cautious as information sometimes shared from years ago can be outdated and in error.
_Thank-you._


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That is a cute foal! She should be coming 8 right? It would be fun to see what she turned into.


----------



## Luv2Train81 (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes she is gonna be 8 this year. Hard to believe. I sweat she was only an iddy biddy thing yesterday. I wish she was still so little and cute. If I had the chance I'd raise her all over again or another one. Lol it was soooo much fun. She has not disappointed in the least. Extraordinary intelligent, great mind, totally bombproof and so willing. She also likes to jump. 

This is her now.


----------



## Luv2Train81 (Jun 17, 2014)

Couple more pics. And she has mass hair too.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

What type of/brand of saddle pad/blanket is that underneath. It's beautiful. Really suits her.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Luv2Train81 said:


> Yes she is gonna be 8 this year. Hard to believe. I sweat she was only an iddy biddy thing yesterday. I wish she was still so little and cute. If I had the chance I'd raise her all over again or another one. Lol it was soooo much fun. She has not disappointed in the least. Extraordinary intelligent, great mind, totally bombproof and so willing. She also likes to jump.
> 
> This is her now.
> View attachment 1123769
> ...


She’s gorgeous! What’s her name? Got any videos of how she moves now at liberty and under saddle? Would be fun to compare. She definitely seemed to move with grace as a one month old foal


----------



## Luv2Train81 (Jun 17, 2014)

QtrBel said:


> What type of/brand of saddle pad/blanket is that underneath. It's beautiful. Really suits her.


Thanks. It's a baroque swallowtail saddle pad I had a lady custom make for me. You can find them on ebay. Just search for baroque saddle pads. She has a kinds.


----------



## Luv2Train81 (Jun 17, 2014)

Part-Boarder said:


> She’s gorgeous! What’s her name? Got any videos of how she moves now at liberty and under saddle? Would be fun to compare. She definitely seemed to move with grace as a one month old foal


Uhm I wish I would know how to upload an mp4.... then I could. Sigh she isnt super fancy. Never has been a big prancy girl. But shes cute enough to do some mid level dressage.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Videos can be placed on sites such as YouTube and linked here. I'd be surprised if there wasn't a way to link mp4 here but that is above my pay grade. Hopefully someone else will share.


----------

